
Sen. Josh Hawley readying broadside against big tech’s ad business, legal shield - aspenmayer
https://www.politico.com/news/2020/06/15/josh-hawley-big-tech-ad-business-legal-318823
======
aspenmayer
> Republican Sen. Josh Hawley is preparing legislation that could require
> major online platforms like Google and Facebook to stop selling certain
> targeted ads to keep key legal protections, according to an individual
> familiar with the plan that would strike the heart of industry giants'
> business.

> The individual told POLITICO the proposal would make industry protections
> under Section 230 of the Communications Decency Act — a 1996 law that
> shields online businesses from lawsuits over user content — contingent for
> some platforms on not allowing advertisers to target users based on
> behavioral data, which includes information such as web-browsing history and
> online activity.

> It’s the latest GOP-led plan to target Section 230, which has come under
> fire from President Donald Trump, his allies and a loose coalition of
> lawmakers. Trump has called for the legal shield to be “revoked” over GOP
> allegations that social media companies stifle conservative viewpoints, and
> last month he asked federal regulators to reinterpret that law to limit its
> scope.

Original title lacked context; Josh Hawley is a US Senator (R-MO). Original
title was:

Josh Hawley readying broadside against big tech’s ad business, legal shield

